# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  πρόβλημα με σκουριά...

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά!
αν και πίστευα ότι θα τελειωνε το θέμα του κλουβιού τελικά 
τώρα αρχίζει.....


αν και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος και ενθουσιασμένος με το καινούργιο σπιτάκι που τους πήρα

τώρα το βλέπω και απογοητεύομαι,μετανιώνω που το πήρα.. αλλα που να ξερα..



λοιπόν 

γενικά "μπανιαριζομαστε" με "υεκαστιρι"!
γιατί στη"πισινουλα"δεν μπαίνουμε 
μονο η ποτίστρα μας αρέσει...

μετά από 10 ας πούμε μπανάκια
και φυσικά σκούπισμα το κλουβί μετά με πετσέτα...




 το αποτέλεσμα....




γενικά όπου υπάρχει τρυπούλα στο σκελετό

και σε μερικές ένωσς σκελετού/πλέγματος

όπως και όπου έχει υπάρ3ει τριβή όπως στη πρώτη photo(εκεί μπαίνει το ταψάκι)
 αντιμετωπίζω αυτό τ πρόβλημα!!!!!

φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι το εσωτερικό του σκελετού και....



εννοείτε όπου βλέπω καθαρίζω άμεσος αλλα....

τ μπορώ να κάνω?
έχω1 σπρέυ "plastik" αλλα σίγουρα δεν κάνει για τα πουλια...

αν το βάψω σε αυτές τς μεριές θα είμαι ok μετά?
να περάσω  με λαδάκι να αδιαβροχοποιηθεί ας πούμε?


αν σταματήσω το "ψεκαστιρι" απλά θα "νίβονται" στη ποτίστρα...

----------


## ringneck

ψάχνοντας εδώ στ forum 
είδα ότι το βάψιμο έστω και με οικολογικό χρώμα δεν προβλέπεται εφόσον μιλάμε για παπαγάλο...

καθάρισμα με λεμόνι+σόδα

και μετά με τ μπορώ να το περάσω για να το προφυλάξω?

λέω ναα πάρω τηλ και αύριο εκεί π το πήρα 
γιατί 200E κλουβί και να ξερνάει έτσι σκουριά...έλεος
όχι ότι ελπίζω να βγει κάτι
 αλλα ποτε δεν ξέρεις..

----------


## ringneck

σήμερα έκατσα και το έτριψα με λεμονόκουπα και σόδα-λεμόνι

όπου είχε σκουριά έχει φύγει 
το πέρασα και με ελαιόλαδο να φύγει και ότι άλλο έχει μείνει εξωτερικά και να πιει όσο πιει το σίδερο...

αλλα το πρόβλημα απότι κατάλαβα ξεκινάει από μέσα!

όπου υπάρχει ένωση στο σκελετό τραβάει υγρασία και μετά ξερνάει σκουριά από παντού!!!

σκέφτομαι να κλείσω όλες τις τρύπες με ενυδρίακη
σιλικόνη η σιδηρόστοκο!

τ λέτε?σίγουρα έχετε αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο  αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα
πείτε ιδέες...

----------


## Gardelius

καλησπέρα Σπύρο , ρίξε μια ματιά και στα παρακάτω θέματα : 

(1) H παλιά κλούβα που ξαναγεννήθηκε!
(2) Σκουριασμένο κλουβί. 
(3) Σκουριά σε κλουβί.
(4) Bαψιμο κλουβας

----------

